# Mgf-muscle growth factor site enhancement?does itr really work?



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys hoping to get sum feedback on this peptide?ive been doin my research on this stuff,dosing protocol effects etc etc...looked thru various cycle logs an ive yet to see anyone actually come out an say whether it actually works for site growth and enhancement?im looking to add it in my winter bulker to beef up the biceps an delts maybe tris aswell!plse guys port up ur experience with this peptide and whether it actually works or not?and guys who havent used oe experienced plse dont post as im looking for genuine ppl with experience and use of this stuff!on paper this peptide looks good but i aint seein real world ppl experiences?maybe im answerirng my own question an maybe plain simple doesnt work!il be expectin feedback frm u guys cheers


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

It does work yes but works 100% better when combined with other peptides have a look here as i cant be bothered to type it all out again.. http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Peps-cycles-Igfs-Pegs-m4626253.aspx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MGF or any other peptides will not promote site specific growth as they are systematic drugs by this i mean the moment it enters the body it goes into the bloodstream and travels around the body, if used after training the Receptor is more receptive to the peptide in the muscle trained so it makes sense to jab that muscle but it will not give site specific growth that would be permenant....(although it will give you a temp pump, which many mistake for permenant gains)

MGF or pMGF results are not enhanced by using other peptides specifically they will give better overall results but that is just because more PEDs are being used they do not have a synergy to make MGF/pMGF better......


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb whats your view on MGF = proliferation & IGF = differentiation = future growth ?


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> MGF or any other peptides will not promote site specific growth as they are systematic drugs by this i mean the moment it enters the body it goes into the bloodstream and travels around the body, if used after training the Receptor is more receptive to the peptide in the muscle trained so it makes sense to jab that muscle but it will not give site specific growth that would be permenant....(although it will give you a temp pump, which many mistake for permenant gains)MGF or pMGF results are not enhanced by using other peptides specifically they will give better overall results but that is just because more PEDs are being used they do not have a synergy to make MGF/pMGF better......


 great read up on ur pep cycle log!i know gains wud never be pemanent but i was under the impression that the normal mgf doesnt go systamatic?and thought due to the nature of mgf and the repair factor it has on the injected muscle that it wud give site growth!like u sed its prob not site growth but just prob the effect of jabbing said muscle on almost a daily bassis inflamation etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> Pscarb whats your view on MGF = proliferation & IGF = differentiation = future growth ?


i do feel and have done for some time that future growth is acheivable with both MGF and IGF but this is a few pounds at best, we had some idiot on here not so long ago claiming he gained 7lbs of lean tissue whilst on IGF.......impossible and he was soon found out to be a fool.......the problem is that both of these peptides create a significant pump which many believe are gains but when you look into the process it cannot be so quickly, as both these Peptides would create new muscle cells which need time to grow this is why many advanced users will see a few pound gain 6-12 months down the line...IMO



chiqui said:


> great read up on ur pep cycle log!i know gains wud never be pemanent but i was under the impression that the normal mgf doesnt go systamatic?and thought due to the nature of mgf and the repair factor it has on the injected muscle that it wud give site growth!like u sed its prob not site growth but just prob the effect of jabbing said muscle on almost a daily bassis inflamation etc


no the pump is what you see which is a good side effect to both IGF and MGF any drug that is water based will be drawn into the bloodstream and circulate the body this cannot be altered and no one is going to gain inches on any body part with either peptide those who say they do are spouting untruths 

i will say that MGF is a decent drug to use but you need higher doses than many have used, the best results i have seen with myself was when i used 2mg(1mg bi-lateral) PWO.......


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i do feel and have done for some time that future growth is acheivable with both MGF and IGF but this is a few pounds at best, we had some idiot on here not so long ago claiming he gained 7lbs of lean tissue whilst on IGF.......impossible and he was soon found out to be a fool.......the problem is that both of these peptides create a significant pump which many believe are gains but when you look into the process it cannot be so quickly, as both these Peptides would create new muscle cells which need time to grow this is why many advanced users will see a few pound gain 6-12 months down the line...IMO
> 
> no the pump is what you see which is a good side effect to both IGF and MGF any drug that is water based will be drawn into the bloodstream and circulate the body this cannot be altered and no one is going to gain inches on any body part with either peptide those who say they do are spouting untruths
> 
> i will say that MGF is a decent drug to use but you need higher doses than many have used, the best results i have seen with myself was when i used 2mg(1mg bi-lateral) PWO.......


I love it when someone is able to give the science behind the theory ... Couldn't agree more Pscarb

My next theory that im toying with is after ive finished my 30 day Igf pMGF Mgf Igf-des blast ill be running GH with Slin 10iu split 5/5 of each per day to speed up the stem cell repairing stage , and also using the slin to force nutrients in to the newly forming cells .. This will be run with minimal test 250 e7d ,

Have you any views on this as its always nice to get others ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well my opinion of GH and Slin is a good one i feel this surpasses all other off season peptides stacks for size if used correctly, for me (as i don't use alot of slin) Slin/GH used Pre WO is the best ever for growth.......but you have to try different methods to see what fits best for you....


----------



## PCMUSCLe (May 24, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> well my opinion of GH and Slin is a good one i feel this surpasses all other off season peptides stacks for size if used correctly, for me (as i don't use alot of slin) Slin/GH used Pre WO is the best ever for growth.......but you have to try different methods to see what fits best for you....


Quick question Slin is a great nutrient shuttle and when combined with GH weather it be exogenous or endogenous with working synergy in the liver to become many forms of IGF-1. My question is theoretical in nature. Could one use a Pep stack of CJC and a GHRP to cause a endogenous GH pulse "greater that a natural" than increase simple sugars and maybe a slice of white bread to spike endogenous Slin? A normal healthy pancreas can produce more than enough Slin to do the job.

Now before I take a beating for suggestion simple sugars and more specifically "White bread." I want to point out that white bread and white carbs in general can create the highest spikes in endogenous Slin much quicker and much more-so than simple sugars.

Thank you all for any input or thoughts.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PCMUSCLe said:


> Quick question Slin is a great nutrient shuttle and when combined with GH weather it be exogenous or endogenous with working synergy in the liver to become many forms of IGF-1. My question is theoretical in nature. Could one use a Pep stack of CJC and a GHRP to cause a endogenous GH pulse "greater that a natural" than increase simple sugars and maybe a slice of white bread to spike endogenous Slin? A normal healthy pancreas can produce more than enough Slin to do the job.
> 
> Now before I take a beating for suggestion simple sugars and more specifically "White bread." I want to point out that white bread and white carbs in general can create the highest spikes in endogenous Slin much quicker and much more-so than simple sugars.
> 
> Thank you all for any input or thoughts.


you are correct about white bread as this is now used as the 100 score on the Glycemic Index (replacing sugar) what you have suggested yes can and would work although timing is key as both the white bread and the GHRP/GHRH peptides have a timing barrier and it is hitting these together that will produce the best results, i feel this is why synthetic Slin/GH is slightly better for this job due to you being able to control timing better if that makes sense? but your theory is sound

i have changed my opinion on MGF (not IGF-1LR3 still think its crap for muscle production but great for injury recovery) i have trialed high dose micro shots in the targeted muscle to expand on the MGF = proliferation & IGF = differentiation @thoon mentioned earlier, MGF is the first peptide that should be used post workout as this will create a environment for proliferation of the muscle in anticipation of IGF-1 to develop this process further......

the problem is if you use either Peptides/GH or synthetic IGF-1LR3 straight after the MGF this proliferation stops and does not restart fro the session, so the best way forward would be to leave at least 8hrs before using any of the 3 i mentioned, i did this before xmas and left it until the morning after and had good results.


----------



## PCMUSCLe (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response! I hear you loud and clear on the timing issue with regards to endogenous manipulation. However I am worried about the methods I may have to use to obtain Slin, the risk of death has pushed me towards the endogenous approach. I have 3 little ones so I need to be around as long as possible. :thumbup1:

I get your drift dial in the timing just as we all have dialed in a descent diet plan. Thank so much cheers.


----------



## Nibbler (Jun 6, 2016)

Pscarb, been reading a lot of your posts over that past months and you seem like an all time guru in Jess respective areas and your advices had been widely received, so thanks


----------

